# Combing-static liquid recipe



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

What is your recipe for combing-liquid. To keep the static down.
Tia


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank You WIHH!!

I have the standard formula, olive oil,water, lecithin, alcohol, & its way too greasy for me.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I think that your recipe would be fine if you use it, then spin the wool and wash it fairly quickly. 

I am afraid if you left it IN the wool for very long it might go rancid (in some climates more than others). 

I am taking a combing class with Robin Russo on Saturday and I plan to ask her if this is a concern since she promotes that recipe in the DVD she is featured in.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think you are right about spinning it up right after. Far as Im concerned what I made with it are just grease balls now. Thank goodness it wasnt very much.
Eta: Im thinking of blending em in a bunch of fiber on the drum carder.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Showing my ignorance here. What is Combing Liquid? Why would you use it?
Obviously, I haven't had to use it, or maybe I have and just didn't know it?:shocked:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Its actually called combing milk. Its for when you are combing fibers, its to keep the static down. The typical formula is
4 oz olive oil
3 oz water
2 oz lecithin
1 oz alcohol

okay i didnt have/use all the exact ingredients. I subbed sunflower oil for the lecithin.Still the olive oil seems to me to really grease everything out & it forms a sludge ball too.


----------

